# What breed is my cat?



## Orangeichigo (Jul 2, 2008)

I recently adopted her from a friend who couldn't take care of her, she said the cat is around 1 yr old, name is Mini but said that she doesn't know anything else because it's not her cat and a previous tenant left the cat with her (a long story, who knows if it's true...poor thing) 

She's been here for a few days and she is always cautiously curled up in a ball during the day (and because she is afraid of my little pom Hikaru, who runs around like a crazy black furball ) So it's kinda hard to take photos of her.......She is not a shorthair but she has VERY long and furry tail which she likes to thump around if I tickle her. She also has two bald (well, not completely hairless) spots below her eyes (where her eyelids are)...

I went through a couple of cat breed books and websites and couldn't find anything that looks like her. Any ideas?

------------------------------------------------------------

This is Mini on her first night, hogging my bed and hissing at me if I try to make her get off









Her again, prowling the bedroom door trying to sneak into the living room when Hikaru is sleeping 
(she doesn't know he is in his crate and can't get out...I wonder what she'll do when she figures it out in time...)









The 'Bald' spot









Mini with her weird shiny eyes that spooked a few people









And Oh, this is Hikaru, six month-old pomeranian

















Yes I know, they are both black furballs, no I don't have a special preference to black furballs, but fate does funny things sometimes.
^^


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome! First, both of your furballs are cute!

The 'bald spots', if you mean between her eyes/ears, that is normal for cats' hair to be thin in that area. It seems to show up more on black cats because the paler skin shows through the darker hair with more contrast.

As to breed...well, my guess will be as good as yours. Most domestic cats are a conglomeration (Heinz-57) of many breeds, most falling generally under "tabby". Some will show the characteristics of one breed over another to give you a clue, but for the most part...no way of telling. Domestic Short/Medium/Long Hair is how they are catagorized. It looks like she'd be a DLH.

Give her time to settle in and before you know it, she'll be acting like she's lived there forever. ...and ruling it like that, too. :wink: 
Heidi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, Cleo has the same "bald spots" which worried me at first until I was reassured about what they really were. 

She's beautiful, but then I have a soft spot for black kitties. And yes, they do have cattitude, don't they?


----------

